# So tomorrow is the end of the world...



## joea132 (May 20, 2011)

According to "Family Radio" who are a group of kooks from California, the world will begin to end tomorrow around 6pm. Family Radio Website. So who's donning their tin foil helmets and drinking the kool aid? 

There are lots of "rapture" parties going on around the country. Anybody throwing one?

And if you know somebody who subscribes to this, please give me their phone number so I can call then on Sunday and laugh at them.


----------



## joea132 (May 20, 2011)

And if you want to get rid of some winemaking equipment before the end, I could use it in our final minutes I'm sure!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for telling me that. I'm going to dash out and pay off my truck loan. Wouldn't want to be late.


----------



## rob (May 20, 2011)

the minister that predicted this also thought it would end a few years back, he says that he recalculated and has it right this time....is church is said to be worth 75 mil...hmmmm


----------



## jet (May 20, 2011)

The world simply cannot end tomorrow. I've got a batch to bottle on Sunday.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2011)

I guess I don't need to wash up those bottles after all!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 20, 2011)

You know half of the world is in tomorrow time already. Quick pm those in Australia and see if the world is still there.


----------



## rob (May 20, 2011)

not suppose to happen till pm?????


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

Bunch of idiots!!! Oops, did I say that out load over the internet!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Bunch of idiots!!! Oops, did I say that out load over the internet!!!!



I agree!!! Oops - maybe i shouldn't agree with something that was said out loud. What the heck - bunch of idiots


----------



## docanddeb (May 20, 2011)

I didn't find out about this until tonight... wasted a lot of time at work this week... didn't know I wouldn't be needing a job... could have played hookie and had fun this week! I guess the paycheck I got today is worthless too!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

So...today was an absolutely beautiful day. I went to the nusery and bout three trees and planted them and the sun was out all day. 

Damn it I should have known, the calm before the storm!


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

What kind of trees? Tomorrow the biy and I are going out early for some trout fishing!!! I bought more propane for the grill and my new beer on tap (Blue Moon clone is all carbed now so fish and beer for dinner!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2011)

I got an Forest Pansy Red Bud, Heritage River Clump Birch and a Crab Apple.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 21, 2011)

This is what i'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2011)

Hehehehehehehehehe.....  Good one!


----------



## sjo (May 21, 2011)

8m Lindstrom, MN
Dark skys, sirens going off. See you guys on the other side. Unless it's just a storm. Then I'll be on later.

sjo


----------



## woodsxdragon (May 21, 2011)

I'd be so excited for a rapture and Zombie Apocalypse. i would be able to fully test my shooting skills and looting capabilities.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2011)

Remember.

Cardio, double tap........


----------



## docanddeb (May 22, 2011)

Well, we're still here... unless this really IS HE11!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2011)

No Debbie those are called "hot flashes".


----------



## docanddeb (May 22, 2011)

So then it's not eternal? Good to know!

Debbie


----------



## PCharles (May 22, 2011)

*A good excuse*

Well, the wacko prediction provided an excuse to enjoy a golden bottle of chilled white wine on the front porch as the sun dipped below the trees. But then, who needs an excuse to do that?

Happy fermenting,
Paul


----------



## docanddeb (May 22, 2011)

So true!!

Debbie


----------



## jet (May 22, 2011)

My wine had been bottled, so let Armageddon commence.


----------

